# Indian and Pakistani Pigeons



## Sunne

Hi guys! Im going to be sharing one of my breeding pair and a black eyed Indian highflyer.

*Indian Bird paired with a tippler cross pakistani hen*











*Indian bird eye*











*Black eye Indian highflyer*


----------



## Pijlover

Hi Sunne, good to see your birds
How long do they fly? Isn't it beautiful when you watch these birds flying very high in the skies


----------



## Sunne

This will be the first year im actually going to test the birds. My buddy gave me these birds from his top Pakistani and Indian pairs so they should be pretty good. His Pakistani and Indian birds fly anywhere from 6-10 hrs depending on the feed and training he does and the tipplers are all 10 hrs+. Yeah man I can stay out all day long and watch them soar the skies without getting bored


----------



## outcold00

What is the difference between Indian tiplers and Pakistani tipplers.


----------



## Ken do_Mace

I think Pakistani Highflyers originated in Indian Subcontinent. That's why they look the same I guess.


----------



## outcold00

Ken do_Mace said:


> I think Pakistani Highflyers originated in Indian Subcontinent. That's why they look the same I guess.


Are they the same breed?


----------



## Ken do_Mace

Not same breed but only one race descent.


----------



## YaSin11

Beautiful birds  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## outcold00

Ken do_Mace said:


> Not same breed but only one race descent.


How can you tell them apart?


----------



## Sunne

I dont really know the difference between them but i think there called indian and pakistani high flyers depending on where the breeds are found. I think they're same types of birds but ive seen more low flyers in the Indians. Both fly alot.


----------



## outcold00

Sunne said:


> I dont really know the difference between them but i think there called indian and pakistani high flyers depending on where the breeds are found. I think they're same types of birds but ive seen more low flyers in the Indians. Both fly alot.


They they kit or are they solo flyers?


----------



## Sunne

The pakistanis and indians fly solo but the indian low flyers kit


----------



## outcold00

A couple of guys I know around my area fly Pakistani tipplers. I have never heard of Indian tipplers. I fly Serbian highflyers.


----------



## Sunne

These are Indian tipplers :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmXr8PRJGpQ


----------



## Pijlover

India and Pakistan were same countries till 1947, most of the pakistani high flyers are brought from India when the countries were seperated and vice versa 

Indian and pakistani high flyers are almost the same with minimal difference, mostly they fly solo but yes they also fly in kits


----------



## Sunne

Pakistani Highflyer youngbird flew 3 hours 45 mins today in his first flight


----------



## hamlet

Thanks for sharing. Wow, how old? Did she fly solo too?


----------



## Sunne

Its around 3 months If I can really rmbr lol

Yeah I was also flying 2 tipplers but this one was flying solo and way high than them. Tipplers stayed ontop of the house but this guy was flying in a bigger radius. I am happy with the results good first flight


----------



## Sunne




----------



## Sunne




----------



## jafacanyan

Great looking birds, good luck with the rest!


----------



## Sunne

Thank you !


----------

